# Forum's Social Groups for the GB?



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2009)

I'm still getting the hang of the forum's new layout...all the new features, like friends and various personal message features and stuff...

One thing I did see, that I thought was interesting, is that there's now the ability to create Social Groups. I realized that perhaps this could be used for the Group Builds in some way.

It was just a thought, but I've noticed that when someone tosses an idea out there, everyone brain-storms and we end up with some pretty cool results


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea Dave. Maybe it could be used for diverting some themes, so as not to hijack individual threads. For example, if a particular 'conversatin' ensues within a thread, that's perhaps relevant but not pertinent, it could be moved to the Social Group by a poster saying something like 'See you over in the GB SG' or whatever.
Pity it can't be a physica Social Group, where we could get to together on a regular basis for a few or more beers!
Now that_ is _something I'd do if I won the Lottery - tour around the countries of the World to visit forum friends!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2009)

Remember to bring your own keg.....I'm NOT sharing my Guinness with ANYONE!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2009)

Not even with me u bitch????


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Thorlifter (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Not even with me u bitch????



Even less chance now you slag! Btw, thought that you were a bit more than just "anyone"....


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2009)

And you can all keep your eyes off my Macallan!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2009)

The people from the old colonies will probably stick to their JD, JB and whatsit.....and their "beer".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2009)

Speaking of everyone getting together. I will be in London for a bit the first week of June, if any of the Brits here who are close to London or in London want to get together for a Pint.


----------



## Airframes (May 25, 2009)

I doubt I'll be able to make it Chris, but if things change, I'll sure let you know! Hope you have a good time during your visit.


----------



## Amsel (May 25, 2009)

And I will be in Montreal soon for awhile if any Canadians want to have a pint.


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2009)

Wish I lived somewhere that everyone wanted to vist. New Joisey?!! sheesh!

And Terry, I drink with my eyes closed. 

What is a Social Group and how does it relate to the forum? Is it another section that we go to or a forum within a forum?


----------



## ccheese (May 26, 2009)

What do you guys do when you get together with non-drinkers ?? 

Charles


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2009)

Don't know Charles, never met one!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 26, 2009)

Njaco said:


> ...
> What is a Social Group and how does it relate to the forum? Is it another section that we go to or a forum within a forum?


Hey NJ, look up in the navigation bar, you'll see a link called "Social Groups"...

It allows you to create a group within the forums, kind of like FaceBook.

Thought that might be handy for the GBs somehow...

For instance, have a Group for each of the Group Builds (#1 DoR, #2 PTO, etc)


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2009)

oh, I've seen it there - just didn't understand what it did. I thought this place was one big social group?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 13, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Remember to bring your own keg.....I'm NOT sharing my Guinness with ANYONE!



Not efen wit me, if I promize not to kill ju _fery _much, ven ve're going to film ouer wersion of Ze Battle Of Brittain??? *batterz eyelazhes zehr und ganz seduzingly*


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thatsh wash beee*hick*forre yoouu beeecooome aaaa meeeem*hick*mber here BB! Yo*hick*uuu aaare mooo*hick*ore than welcooommme for a piii*hick*ints of Guuuinnesch! 
Juuuscht leea*hick*ave me oout of the chaaa*hick*annel water...

...and doo*hick*on't geett aaaall hand*hick*shy..


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 13, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Thatsh wash beee*hick*forre yoouu beeecooome aaaa meeeem*hick*mber here BB! Yo*hick*uuu aaare mooo*hick*ore than welcooommme for a piii*hick*ints of Guuuinnesch!
> Juuuscht leea*hick*ave me oout of the chaaa*hick*annel water...
> 
> ...and doo*hick*on't geett aaaall hand*hick*shy..



Ah, I zee...a typikal man...zwei legz und acht handz...ach ja...vell, I promize not to zhoot you dovn...at leazt not during ze next two minuten...ju get? 
Donau ist alzo verry wet, in caze ju vonder.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Calling me an octopus BB?  You'll end up under the table before me....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2009)

Now THAT would be a good meeting, a Swettish Guinness drinker, a Danish _female _aviation fan, and an honorary 'Viking' originally from the north east of England ! Wonder what the rounds would be like?!! And what language would be spoken after ten or so rounds!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 13, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Now THAT would be a good meeting, a Swettish Guinness drinker, a Danish _female _aviation fan, and an honorary 'Viking' originally from the north east of England ! Wonder what the rounds would be like?!! And what language would be spoken after ten or so rounds!!!



Rounds? Fun! 
Language? Most likely urdu, or something that resembles it! 



Lucky13 said:


> Calling me an octopus BB?  You'll end up under the table before me....



I probably would, as I haven't had anything to drink that even remotely resembles alcohol, ever since I went on one hell of a party binge with a friend back in 1994.
I got so goddamn _sick _that you won't believe it, it took me two days to recover,and I haven't touched the darned stuff ever since! 
I wouldn't mind half a pint of Gunness, though - that's good beer, and it'll probably be more than enough to keep me going for at least a couple of hours, so it won't be expensive to get me to study the furniture from below! 

--------------------------

And finally I'd like to apologise for hijacking this thread. *blush*
I'll try and figure out what that SG does...


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 13, 2009)

You have to remember that Jan had to move to Scotland just to _afford_ to drink alcohol. If he was a native of a more socially progressive Scandinavian country, say Denmark, he would never have left home and polluted bonnie Scotland.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> You have to remember that Jan had to move to Scotland just to _afford_ to drink alcohol. If he was a native of a more socially progressive Scandinavian country, say Denmark, he would never have left home and polluted bonnie Scotland.



I resent that remark.....I'm just here to, to...eerrrmmm...eerr...hmmm...to, claim my ancestors land back...yes...that's it...just here to do that.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 13, 2009)

In that case my Swedish friend you have a faulty compass. It was Ireland that was a Viking stronghold, not Scotland.

Now, about these social groups... I could start one for all the people here who love and appreciate the Bf 110 and Me 210/410!

Oh, hang on... I'll be the only member... *sniff*


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2009)

Yep, the guys with the pointy hats and a love of Spam seemed to shun Alba, though they did seem to like my part of the country - even the local dialect is very similar! When I go back there, rarely these days, I can hardly understand what they're saying - have to almost think in Danish!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 15, 2009)

Should I be concerned that Lucky is roaming loose in the land of my ancestors?

(I'm of the clans Royal Stuart and MacBean)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just thought that I'd start with the lands or islands of the Clan MacLeod, which is of Norwegian heritage I think and being part Norwegian that's always a start....I'll work from there.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2009)

Max, Max, Max.....how quickly I'm forgotton! tsk, tsk.


----------

